# Bottles From Your State



## madpaddla (Apr 17, 2008)

I ran a list before and would update it every so often
 Leave  the state you live it an what you are interested in:
 Thanks
 Madpaddla:  CT bottles pontils advert cards


----------



## NCdigger5 (Apr 17, 2008)

Blob top sodas from Raleigh or Wake Forest N.C.


----------



## madpaddla (Apr 17, 2008)

Madpaddla:  CT bottles pontils advert cards
 NCdigger5:  Blob top sodas from Raleigh or Wake Forest N.C. 			 
 lobeycat      Meds. embossed with Worcester, Mass


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Apr 17, 2008)

sodas, beers ,mineral waters from watertown n.y.1800 to 1925, thanks


----------



## privvydigger (Apr 17, 2008)

Coalcracker botlles.......Coaldale, Lansford, Summit Hill, Pa.


----------



## ktbi (Apr 17, 2008)

Anything from Nevada...Mostly medicine, but I do have soda, beer, and whiskey as well...There are a few common ones, but most are very hard to find and can be expensive....Ron


----------



## madpaddla (Apr 17, 2008)

Madpaddla:  CT bottles pontils advert cards 
  NCdigger5:  Blob top sodas from Raleigh or Wake Forest N.C. 			  
  lobeycat      Meds. embossed with Worcester, Mass
 myersdiggers1998 			 sodas, beers ,mineral waters from watertown n.y.1800 to 1925
 privvydigger 			 Coalcracker botlles.......Coaldale, Lansford, Summit Hill, Pa. 
 ktbi 			 Anything from Nevada...Mostly medicine, but I do have soda, beer, and whiskey as well


----------



## Jim (Apr 18, 2008)

Embossed druggist bottles, pre-1900 soda/beer bottles, early milk bottles and advertising items from Lewistown or Burnham, PA.


----------



## Digswithstick (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Madpaddla ,thanks for taking time to make list , state PA, poisons , inks,blobs,whiskeys,milks ,marbles,Digswithstick


----------



## bubbas dad (Apr 18, 2008)

south carolina bottles, mainly sodas. anything bottled in mccormick s.c.
 thanks for the post.


----------



## earlyglass (Apr 18, 2008)

Lobey, 
 There are some great "Wooster" MA bottles. Here are my favorites....

 The Phelp's Arcanum, William Coe, and the pair of JQ Hill bottles.

 Mike


----------



## madpaddla (Apr 18, 2008)

Madpaddla:     CT bottles pontils advert cards  
   lobeycat        MA  Meds. embossed with Worcester, Mass 
   NCdigger5:     NC  Blob top sodas from Raleigh or Wake Forest N.C. 			   
  myersdiggers1998     			 NY  sodas, beers ,mineral waters from watertown n.y.1800 to 1925 
  ktbi    			 NV Anything from Nevada...Mostly medicine, but I do have soda, beer, and whiskey as well
  privvydigger    			 PA Coalcracker botlles.......Coaldale, Lansford, Summit Hill, Pa.  
 Jim    PA Embossed druggist bottles, pre-1900 soda/beer bottles, early milk bottles and advertising items from Lewistown or Burnham, PA. 
  Digswithstick  PA, poisons , inks,blobs,whiskeys,milks ,marbles
 bubbas dad    SC  bottles, mainly sodas. anything bottled in mccormick s.c.


----------



## glass man (Apr 19, 2008)

BOTTLES I WILL NEVER BE ABLE TO AFFORD,THE LARGE SIZE "THE RIVER SWAMP,CHILL AND FEVER CURE,AUGUSTA ,GA, COBALT SOLOMANS BITTERS,HUTCH COKE FROM ATLANTA.


----------



## jane8851 (Apr 19, 2008)

jane8851:   NY  Dr. Townsend's Albany NY, Saratoga's, G.W. Merchant's, good color window bottles


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 19, 2008)

Hemihampton from Detroit looking for any Michigan Beer Bottles from 1850's to 1950's. THANKS, LEON.

 P.S. BEER CANS TOO


----------



## deer4x4 (Apr 20, 2008)

i like to find meds from san jose california home town i know they have bears and sodas but i like the meds 
 bob


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm always looking for bottles, as well as other items marked with any of the following names or towns in Ohio.  Guisinger, Geisinger, Guysinger, Thornport, Thornville, Glenford, Somerset, Glenford, Junction City, Wolftown, New Lexington, New Straitsville, Straitsville, Straightsville, Hemlock, Moxahala, Corning, Shawnee, Saltillo, Crooksville, Roseville, McCluney, McCuneville, Rendville, Rehoboth, Crossenville, San Toy, with the exception of Wiseman Dairy from Crooksville.  This includes postcards/photos that are pre 1930, as well as advertising items.  I also don't collect art pottery, although I'm living in its birthplace so to speak.  I do like the older saltglazed stuff, but it's very hard to find marked pieces from here without damage.  Thanks for taking the time to read this, maybe a name will scream out in your head while you're crusing the antique mall, or checking every listing on eBay. 
 Josh


----------



## ktbi (Apr 25, 2008)

For Deer4x4 - keep an eye on eBay seller Melbrick89 as he is selling a boatload of California Meds a few at a time.  Has been for a bit but I think he has many, many more....Good luck.....Ron


----------



## madpaddla (Apr 25, 2008)

deer4x4  CA   			 i like to find meds from san jose california home town i know they have bears and sodas but i like the meds  
  Madpaddla:     CT bottles pontils advert cards   
  glass man  GA   "THE RIVER SWAMP,CHILL AND FEVER CURE,AUGUSTA  COBALT SOLOMANS BITTERS,HUTCH COKE FROM ATLANTA
  lobeycat       MA  Meds. embossed with Worcester, Mass  
  hemihampton MI looking for any Michigan Beer Bottles from 1850's to 1950's.
  NCdigger5:     NC  Blob top sodas from Raleigh or Wake Forest N.C. 			    
  jane8851:   NY  Dr. Townsend's Albany NY, Saratoga's, G.W. Merchant's, good color window bottles                                             			 			 								 			 			 				  
  myersdiggers1998     			 NY  sodas, beers ,mineral waters from watertown n.y.1800 to 1925  
  ktbi   			 NV Anything from Nevada...Mostly medicine, but I do have soda, beer, and whiskey as well 
  JGUIS OH Bottles:  See list on first page Guisinger, Geisinger, Guysinger, Thornport, Thornville, Glenford, many more
  privvydigger    			 PA Coalcracker botlles.......Coaldale, Lansford, Summit Hill, Pa.   
  Jim   PA Embossed druggist bottles, pre-1900 soda/beer bottles, early milk bottles and advertising items from Lewistown or Burnham, PA. 
  Digswithstick  PA, poisons , inks,blobs,whiskeys,milks ,marbles 
  bubbas dad    SC  bottles, mainly sodas. anything bottled in mccormick s.c.  
  Flaschenjager  VA  *VA bottles of all kinds*.


----------



## bunchesofbottles (Apr 27, 2008)

Quincy, Il or St. Louis,Mo but love sodas and cobalts.


----------



## Hisartist (May 1, 2008)

Hello all.  Ohio--Wiseman Dairy, Crooksville.  I have heard that the dairy had quart and pint amber glass bottles.  I have managed to find a quart bottle, but would like to have the pint if it exists.  Thanks.  Also looking for other Wiseman Dairy items (This was my grandfather's dairy).


----------



## Tony14 (May 1, 2008)

sodas, beers and meds from wisconsin


----------



## madpaddla (May 9, 2008)

deer4x4  CA  i like to find meds from san jose california home town i know they have bears and sodas but i like the meds 
 Madpaddla:     CT bottles pontils advert cards 
 glass man  GA   "THE RIVER SWAMP,CHILL AND FEVER CURE,AUGUSTA  COBALT SOLOMANS BITTERS,HUTCH COKE FROM ATLANTA 
 lobeycat       MA  Meds. embossed with Worcester, Mass 
*bunchesofbottles*   MO  Quincy, Il or St. Louis,Mo but love sodas and cobalts.
 hemihampton MI looking for any Michigan Beer Bottles from 1850's to 1950's. 
 NCdigger5:     NC  Blob top sodas from Raleigh or Wake Forest N.C. 
 jane8851:   NY  Dr. Townsend's Albany NY, Saratoga's, G.W. Merchant's, good color window bottles 
 myersdiggers1998     NY  sodas, beers ,mineral waters from watertown n.y.1800 to 1925 
 ktbi   NV Anything from Nevada...Mostly medicine, but I do have soda, beer, and whiskey as well 
 JGUIS OH Bottles:  See list on first page Guisinger, Geisinger, Guysinger, Thornport, Thornville, Glenford, many more 
 privvydigger    PA Coalcracker botlles.......Coaldale, Lansford, Summit Hill, Pa. 
 Jim   PA Embossed druggist bottles, pre-1900 soda/beer bottles, early milk bottles and advertising items from Lewistown or Burnham, PA. 
 Digswithstick  PA, poisons , inks,blobs,whiskeys,milks ,marbles 
 bubbas dad    SC  bottles, mainly sodas. anything bottled in mccormick s.c. 
 Flaschenjager  VA  *VA bottles of all kinds*.
*Tony14*    WI   sodas, beers and meds from wisconsin


----------



## 777j (May 13, 2008)

Anything from Alabama paticularly though blob tops from Birmingham, Ensley, or Bessemer.                                               Thanks Jason


----------



## scbottles* (May 14, 2008)

Slugplate crowntops, hutchinsons, mineal waters from South Carolina and dispensaries.


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (May 24, 2008)

Maine bottles - Sodas, Meds and Stoneware


----------



## dollarbill (May 27, 2008)

Hey Madpaddla 
 Was wondering what the top 5 or 10 bottles would be from around were I live in Ky. .That would be on mosts want lists..Our there any inks co.from Ky.
      bill


----------



## appliedlips (May 27, 2008)

I am looking for blackglass Ohio and other midwestern ales and any pontilled sodas from Highland,Illinois.Also interested in any embossed Marine,Illinois bottle other than crowntops.Thanks.


----------



## westernbittersnut (May 27, 2008)

Looking for 'early western bitters', such as Cassin's, Lacour's, Simon's, in colors.


----------



## madpaddla (Jun 1, 2008)

777j  AL  			 Anything from Alabama paticularly though blob tops from Birmingham, Ensley, or Bessemer.    
   			 deer4x4  CA  i like to find meds from san jose california home town i know they have bears and sodas but i like the meds  
   Madpaddla:     CT bottles pontils advert cards  
   glass man  GA   "THE RIVER SWAMP,CHILL AND FEVER CURE,AUGUSTA  COBALT SOLOMANS BITTERS,HUTCH COKE FROM ATLANTA  
   lobeycat       MA  Meds. embossed with Worcester, Mass  
  Sam_MaineBottles   			 ME bottles - Sodas, Meds and Stoneware
*bunchesofbottles*   MO  Quincy, Il or St. Louis,Mo but love sodas and cobalts. 
   hemihampton MI looking for any Michigan Beer Bottles from 1850's to 1950's.  
   NCdigger5:     NC  Blob top sodas from Raleigh or Wake Forest N.C.  
   jane8851:   NY  Dr. Townsend's Albany NY, Saratoga's, G.W. Merchant's, good color window bottles  
   myersdiggers1998     NY  sodas, beers ,mineral waters from watertown n.y.1800 to 1925  
   ktbi   NV Anything from Nevada...Mostly medicine, but I do have soda, beer, and whiskey as well  
  appliedlips  OH blackglass,other midwestern ales,any pontilled sodas from Highland,Illinois.Also interested in embossed Marine,Illinois bottle other than crowntops.
   JGUIS OH Bottles:  See list on first page Guisinger, Geisinger, Guysinger, Thornport, Thornville, Glenford, many more  
   privvydigger    PA Coalcracker botlles.......Coaldale, Lansford, Summit Hill, Pa.  
   Jim   PA Embossed druggist bottles, pre-1900 soda/beer bottles, early milk bottles and advertising items from Lewistown or Burnham, PA. 
   Digswithstick  PA, poisons , inks,blobs,whiskeys,milks ,marbles  
   bubbas dad    SC  bottles, mainly sodas. anything bottled in mccormick s.c.
  scbottles*   			 SC Slugplate crowntops, hutchinsons, mineal waters from South Carolina and dispensaries. 
   Flaschenjager  VA  *VA bottles of all kinds*. 
*Tony14*    WI   sodas, beers and meds from wisconsin 
  westernbittersnut  'early western bitters', such as Cassin's, Lacour's, Simon's, in colors.


----------



## ncbred77 (Jun 2, 2008)

Bottles from Tarboro, Rocky Mount and Wilson, NC


----------



## ravinedigger (Jun 10, 2008)

Sodas, mineral waters, milk bottles, and meds from Missouri.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jun 11, 2008)

Looking for anything embossed from Wilmington, NC.  Come on guys, someone has to have something here??  There's too many bottle collectors here not to have anything!!  Let's make a deal!!


----------



## #1twin (Jun 11, 2008)

Sir,  I recently had a pest control guy, that goes under houses to treat for termites, give me a clear bottle (61/2 oz) with JACKSONS on the shoulder, and JACKSONS BEVERAGES lower down the bottle. It has MISSION ORANGE BTG. CO. WILMINGTON, N.C. 61/2 OZ on the bottom. The bottle is crown top and really scuffed up and sick looking. Is it worth much, other than it is a keeper for me, because I have never seen one? Any information is greatly appreciated.  Happy digging, Marvin[]


----------



## nickel plate (Jun 24, 2008)

I am looking for soda bottles from Indiana,Fort Wayne is main focus and anything from Old Crown/Centlivre thanks


----------

